# Multiple Problems: Touchpad Dead + Fresh Install help?



## zdentonz (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello,

So I'm a casual reader on Rootzwiki and I've been trying to follow HP Touchpad development but now I've run into a problem with several things and I'm not entirely sure where to start since my current problem is the last thing.


The current problem (and might result from my next list) is that my HP Touchpad will not boot. Its a black screen. I left it overnight on my touchstone in WebOS (Running Evolv as android but more on that later) and now it will not charge. I've help the power button, the middle button, and the volume buttons for longer than 30 seconds and nothing appears on the screen (I know usually a battery symbol will pop up but it remains black). This only happened once before but I usually just leave it on the touchstone and it eventually charges it but it's been sitting on there for a week. I've tried USB's (on this journey to find the one that shipped with the touchpad) because I know the voltage is different but I figured the touchstone would fix this. Any help/soluti

The main problem I have (once the touchpad starts working) so I've had Jelly Bean on my Touchpad before (CM 10.1 I think, it was an order vrs.) but I was getting problems with the memory thing. So I was going to use tailor to change the partition and cache sizes but then I've noticed that I could upgrade CM to a new version and saw that Evolv looked to be the best at the moment so I chose to go with that one. Well, after I re-flash the touchpad, I forgot to back up (as I read in other forums, backup back-up backup to my own fault). Now I was having this weird problem with not being able to get all the apps that I have previously purchased from the play store to show up (like GTA III would not come up) so I thought that the GAPP was wrong (even though I got it off of the link in the thread) so I was going to flash again and partition it properly. I accidently cleaned the cache in the mootboot and it completely wiped everything off of my touchpad. Now when I would hook up my touchpad to my computer, everything was gone (including the CMinstall folder) but it can still go to Evolv despite this. What I wanted to know (probably didn't need that background) but how can I start over completely? I see all these steps about re-flashing it but I don't know how with Evolv since I think I was having a major battery drain and wanted to change. Would WebOS doctor completely wipe my touchpad clean so I could start over? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been dealing with this thing for a while now and thought I'd try to give it a shot posting about it.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm unclear, is the touchpad booting at all at the moment? If not, tpdebrick-v004 might be the best way forward.

After that, if it then boots, you may be able to do a fresh install of the rom of your choice and all should be good.

Otherwise, after tpdebrick-v004 you may be best uninstalling android completely using acmeuninstaller, using webos doctor 3.0 to return to factory default - this will correct your partitions, then upgrade to 3.5, again using doctor, and acmeinstaller3 to reinstall moboot, cwm and android rom of choice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zdentonz (Nov 8, 2013)

topher67 said:


> I'm unclear, is the touchpad booting at all at the moment? If not, tpdebrick-v004 might be the best way forward.
> 
> After that, if it then boots, you may be able to do a fresh install of the rom of your choice and all should be good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the touchpad is not booting at all. It seems like it refuses to charge. Topher, thank you for the response and I will give this a shot tonight.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 4, 2011)

This same problem happened to me just last week and I may have a solution for you. Just like you, I tried everything and every button combination and nothing worked. I left it plugged in for a week, but it wouldn't take a charge.

What worked for me was holding the power and home button for 10 seconds, then simultaneously connecting it with the charger via the micro USB port. Make sure you use the original wall adapter and whatever USB cord you've confirmed would charge the Touchpad (some cords show they're charging the Touchpad, but really they aren't giving enough power to keep the Touchpad from discharging. These will not bring the Touchpad back to life). If you don't have the HP USB cable, then the white 6 ft USB cable or the black 12 inch USB cable at Radio Shack works just as well. You need the wall adapter, no other one works. I don't know if this works the the Touchstone, so you should try that out too.

What should happen is the LED in the Touchpads home button should flash back and forth. After about 1-2 hours the battery symbol should show up on the screen and your Touchpad is back to life from here.

With me, I would get it to the LED flashing stage, then the flashing would stop, with the Touchpad showing no signs of life again. If this happens to you, then just repeat holding down the power +home button while simultaneously plugging in the cable. After 4 times, the LED continued flashing until the screen showed the charging battery. If you can't get the LED to flash, try different button combo's, like power+volume up or power+home+volume up

My Touchpad could've been an isolated incident, but hopefully this could be a universal way of getting dead Touchpads to come back to life.

Now with your second problem. When you say you completely wiped everything off your Touchpad, does that mean all the data (games, apps, files) or you deleted everything to the point Moboot doesn't show up anymore? Does your Touchpad still boot up into Android, as in your Android partition is not bricked?

If you can still boot into Android when your battery is charged, then a simple build.prop change will have all of your purchased apps show up in the play store, plus some apps that didn't show up before. What editing the build.prop does is it makes your Touchpad look like a completely different device to Google Services, while also adding high end functionality. Some apps don't show up on lower end devices. Different functionality (or the lack of it) is given to different handsets because they have different processors. This is what people mean by Android fragmentation. After you updated, Google probably deemed our processor "low end" and restricted access from a lot of apps so we wouldn't complain if they didn't work. Luckily, a Qualcomm S3 processor can still handle anything currently in the Play Store.

You can find plenty of videos on how to edit your build.prop, but most videos use an outdated device model (like the Galaxy S2). I specialize in making high end games function on the Touchpad through build.prop edits and apk manipulation. When you find a video that explains it pretty well, the best lines to use are

ro.product.model=GT-I9505
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=hltexx
ro.product.device= hlte

This will make Google think your Touchpad is a Galaxy S4 and give you full access to the Google Play store, so you don't need to install a new ROM or Google Play version. This may also add some extra textures and shaders to a few games. In GTA 3, I believe there's an option to add extra detail in the games settings.

If you can't access the Play Store, or it just doesn't show up as an app, THEN you'd probably have the wrong version and would need to install the right services through CWM. Whatever you do, DO NOT install a CM9 OR CM10 and probably not even a CM10.1 ROM over an Evervolv ROM, your Android partition will be bricked and then you'd have to do a clean install.

If you still want to do a clean install and if you can still access CWM, then download the rom of your choice (I'd recommend either a recent cm9 or cm10 rom, cm10.1 and cm10.2 aren't quite at the level of smoothness as the first 2) plus the GAPPS file, and put it on your Touchpad. Make a backup, then wipe cache and data. Finally, install your rom and GAPPS and your good to go.

I really hope all this info gets you up and running. Good luck!


----------



## zdentonz (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm going to bump this thread since after months of charging, my touchpad is suddenly back from the dead! My question is how to go about a fresh install. When I boot up the touchpad, I no longer have an option to go to acemeuninstaller. I have

1. Boot WebOS

2. Boot Moboot

3. Boot evolv

4.Restart the Device

5. Shutdown

When I look into MoBoot, I only get the options to clear cache and the like. Would anyone know how to help me. If I recall, before I messed with it I could access Acmeuninstaller from the boot menu. I have WebOS doctor on my computer ready to go if that is the first course of action to do a complete fresh install. Any help besides redirecting me to the TPdebrick threat would be useful. Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

zdentonz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to bump this thread since after months of charging, my touchpad is suddenly back from the dead! My question is how to go about a fresh install. When I boot up the touchpad, I no longer have an option to go to acemeuninstaller. I have
> 
> ...


ACMEUninstaller2 is run from your PC, not from the TouchPad. I would suggest you go here and watch the three videos at the top of the OP.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/


----------

